# don't speak Greek well



## ennia

Hello, 

I am trying to write (in a card) "I'm sorry that I don't speak Greek well." My try is "Λυπάμαι οτι δεν μιλώ καλα τα ελλινικά." Would that work?

Thanks!


----------



## Agró

My try:

"Λυπάμαι που δεν μιλούν καλά ελληνικά." (well/good)
"Λυπάμαι που δεν μιλούν άπταιστα ελληνικά." (fluent/fluently)


----------



## Δημήτρης

Agró phrases are fine but there is a little problem. The usage of the 3rd person for the 2nd verb. Both verbs should be in the 1st person.



> My try is "Λυπάμαι οτι δεν μιλώ καλα τα ελλινικά." Would that work?


The only mistake is "οτι". You should use "που" or "για το οτι", but I prefer "που".


----------



## ennia

Ευχαριστώ πολυ!


----------



## Agró

Δημήτρης said:


> Agró phrases are fine but there is a little problem. The usage of the 3rd person for the 2nd verb. Both verbs should be in the 1st person.



Silly mistake, sorry.


----------



## cougr

Also, a minor spelling mistake,  it's "ελληνικά" and not  "ελλινικά".


----------



## Cynastros

ennia said:


> hello,
> 
> i am trying to write (in a card) "i'm sorry that i don't speak greek well." my try is "Λυπάμαι οτι δεν μιλώ καλα τα ελλινικά." would that work?
> 
> Thanks!


θα μπορούσε να είναι   ''λυπ*ού*μαι, *δι*ότι δέν μιλώ καλά τα Ελλ*η*νικά''.
''I am sorry, because I do not speak the Greek [language] well''?.


----------



## spyroware

Λυπάμαι που τα Ελληνικά μου δεν είναι καλά is good as well.
Άπταιστα = flawless 
too absolute, don't use it


----------

